# Your smallest USB flash drive



## geepondy (Nov 24, 2006)

I know we like our flashlights to be small but anybody ever investigated for a very small usb flash drive that would fit unobtrusively on a keychain yet be easily removed? In this case, I think differences in size of just a few millimeters would make a difference. I have a Memorex that by usb flash standards is somewhat dated now and it's quite bulky and I'm looking to replace it. Capacity isn't real important although I suppose if I was going to buy a new one, I'd probably want to get at least 1 gig.


----------



## cdosrun (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi, I don't actually have one, but I was looking for one yesterday. This is the USB drive I think I have settled on now http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?OCZ-MK2GB It seems to be one of the smallest available. As for removing it quickly, I am sure you can do something with the lanyard.

Andrew


----------



## Blazer (Nov 24, 2006)

http://www.victorinox.ch/index.cfm?site=victorinox.ch&page=439&lang=E

The SAK stays with me all the time, and the USB drive is pretty small when removed from the knife (smaller than most standalone USB drives).


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Nov 24, 2006)

cdosrun said:


> Hi, I don't actually have one, but I was looking for one yesterday. This is the USB drive I think I have settled on now http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?OCZ-MK2GB It seems to be one of the smallest available. As for removing it quickly, I am sure you can do something with the lanyard.
> 
> Andrew


I picked up two of a different brand but with *the same tiny, thinner form factor* for Mrs Umbra and was horrified when I read the small print that came with them that said they *were not* shock resistant! That was a buzz cutter. I just took it for granted that they would have the same 1000G shock rating as all of our others.

It's ironic as the small size would seem (to me, anyway) to subject them to more physical abuse than the ones that are physically larger since they're likely to be carried more. 

I'll have to be more careful when I buy.


----------



## gorn (Nov 24, 2006)

You may want to check out the lexar firefly. They are real small and don't have the problem of "bend damage" that the novatech do.

http://lexar.com/jumpdrive/jd_firefly.html


----------



## PhotonBoy (Nov 24, 2006)

I have a Lexar Firefly also and it fits perfectly on my keychain, handy whenever I need it.


----------



## metalhed (Nov 24, 2006)

I own a couple of these:

Kingmax Ultra Thin Flash Drive


1 GB capacity...a little slow to write to, but fine otherwise. I have read that some of these came mis-formatted from the factory. But I guess it's very easy to re-format them.

I doubt you'll find anything smaller, but I can't vouch for their shock-resistance or long-term usability. Although I have been using one pretty often as a backup device...so far, so good.


----------



## Illum (Nov 24, 2006)

smallest in terms of capacity:8 mb

smallest in terms of size: Sandisk cruzer micro, cant get smaller than this!

own two, loves both

smallest one i seen so far is this, i dont know about reliability though


----------



## Pwallwin (Nov 24, 2006)

The smallest USB drive is a Sony Micro Vault Drive :

http://www.sonystyle.ca/common/images/slideshow/USM512H_fl_2.jpg

http://www.cdrinfo.com/images/uploaded/Sony_MICROVAULT_2GB.jpg

You've gotta hold it to see how small it actually is...


----------



## cqbdude (Nov 24, 2006)

gorn said:


> You may want to check out the lexar firefly. They are real small and don't have the problem of "bend damage" that the novatech do.
> 
> http://lexar.com/jumpdrive/jd_firefly.html


 
I was going to suggest this also...
I have one of the 4gb models...and its small.....and cool looking..

Yes 4gb...and did I mention is small and cool looking??


----------



## Xrunner (Nov 24, 2006)

Sony MicroVaults are the smallest I've seen, although I still use a normal size one most of the time. I find they are much easier to keep track of and use. 

And unless it's for keychain use, I don't notice much of a difference between a Sandisk Cruzer Micro and anything smaller.


----------



## luigi (Nov 24, 2006)

Sony Microvault Tiny or PQI Intelligent stick.
Those are reaaaaally small.

Luigi


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 24, 2006)

Sandisk micro (the small one not the retracable one) and the sandisk firefly look nice and durable while being small. The sony is the smallest I've seen.

Also the memorex has one that is pretty small too and looks rugged.


----------



## speederino (Nov 24, 2006)

Dunno about keychain, but I keep two PQI Intelligent sticks in my wallet in a credit-card sized holder they come with. These things are pretty darn small. When I hand one to someone to copy a file, the conversation usually goes like this:

them:"I don't have an SD card reader"
me:"That's not an SD card, the gold end fits in your USB port"
them:"wow"


----------



## AlexGT (Nov 25, 2006)

I just nailed a 2 gb sandisk cruzer micro for $29.99 from best buy and a mfr rebate for $16 so that is $14 for 2 GB!

AlexGT


----------



## Concept (Nov 25, 2006)

My Astone is quite small and has a nice light blue ano aluminium case. Its 49mm long and 16.8mm wide. Not the smallest but it looks good.


----------



## bfg9000 (Nov 25, 2006)

If you carry a camera, PDA or phone that uses SD anyway, this one would be the smallest simply because you wouldn't need it on the keychain anymore.

Comes with a keychain holder that's not great, but it's best kept in a device anyhow. Up to 2GB capacity.


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a USB drive in my watch, 1 GB. Does that count?


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 25, 2006)

Have a GE branded 128mb PQI Intelligent Stick as well. I can figure out why someone would confuse it for an SD card.






Thinking of getting the 1gig one off Newegg since it's now around $22. My 128mb one was about $30 when I bought it and 1 gig memory was somewhat new and expensive.

I've seen the Sony MicroVault at Staples and it is just slightly smaller than the Intelligent Stick by maybe half of an inch in length.

(Speaking of flash memory prices getting cheaper; the PNY 1gb SD card shown was bought from Staples for $19.98 if I remember)


----------



## guntotin_fool (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a Micro SD in my cell phone, but the USB on my Key Chain is loaded with my medical stuff. As i am under three different Dr's care plus going to the Mayo Clinic about 2 times a week, I have a 2 gig USB stick that I have each doctor updates his notes and files on every time i visit. This keeps all the docs informed and I keep a file of all med changes and test results on me and backed up on my computer at home. TWICE this has prevented me from getting either put on the wrong meds, or put on meds that would have reacted badly with other treatments i am undergoing. 

I even have my Ct scans and MRI results stored on them. For 35 bucks, it is awful cheap peace of mind


----------



## faca (Nov 25, 2006)

hi no that and carry in your wallet

http://www.adata.com.tw/adata_en/product_detail.php?ProductNo=ATRAZZZWH

I´m looking for it without success


----------



## 03lab (Nov 25, 2006)

Pwallwin said:


> The smallest USB drive is a Sony Micro Vault Drive :
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.ca/common/images/slideshow/USM512H_fl_2.jpg
> 
> ...



I have one of those with 1 GB and it is indeed tiny!


----------



## ViReN (Nov 25, 2006)

I am also looking for a good USB Drive, Instead of starting a new thread, let me ask here since my requirements are more or less similar.

1) _Small _in Size, without any moving parts, i.e. connectors sliding out etc. (looking some thing similar to firefly by lexer, but that's too expensive for me)
2) *Big *on Capacity (around 4 GB, 2 GB is OK too  )
3) _Fast _(at least *10 mbps write*), 22 mbps Read
(most of high capacity drives don't specify the speeds, mostly they are cheap)
4) International Shipping
5) (Shipped) Cost preferably below $150 mark.

Brand is not important as long as it is reliable, it will do.


----------



## leduk (Nov 30, 2006)

Kingmax is the smallest. I think.
Left to right: SD card, PQI Intelligent Stick, Kingmax.





The kingmax claims to be waterproof and comes with no protection for the contacts. Not the fastest but rediculously small. But I said that about the iStick before the Kingmax came out.

That sony looks smaller.

Cheers


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 30, 2006)

would this not be effectively smaller?


----------



## geepondy (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys for the ones with the exposed leads is there anything to prevent you from inserting it into the USB port backwards? What happens if you insert it backwards? Out of the contacts one must be power and one must be ground.


----------



## morse (Nov 30, 2006)

I am currenty using a 1GB Kingston Mini Fun. They are very small.


----------



## thelightdude (Nov 30, 2006)

luigi said:


> Sony Microvault Tiny or PQI Intelligent stick.
> Those are reaaaaally small.
> 
> Luigi



I have a 1gb Sony Microvault. It is smallest usb card I have seen.

I still use a larger one for regular use. 

I don't know how long the Sony would last under repeated use. It appears to be fragile compared to my bigger cards.


----------



## BillCurnow (Nov 30, 2006)

It might not be the smallest drive on the block, but I'm quite happy with my Cruzer Titanium. It's 2.3 inches long but it has a slide-out connector and the case can take quite a beating. I recently upgraded to the 2GB model so it has more than enough room for applications and data.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 30, 2006)

luigi said:


> Sony Microvault Tiny or PQI Intelligent stick.


Here's a review I wrote about the PQI I-stick. I've EDC'ed one in my wallet for almost 5 years now and I've never had a problem with it.

The MicroVault and the KingMax are a tad smaller, but the I-stick was the very first USB drive with such minute dimensions. I've always wondered why people prefer those huge "thumb drives" over the slimmer I-stick ones.


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 30, 2006)

I thought I trumped you all with my offering.. I don't see any smaller usb devices anywhere.


----------



## geepondy (Nov 30, 2006)

I am hoping my exposed leads as opposed to a surrounding case so you can't insert it backwards question gets answered. Are the very small exposed lead drives such as Kingmax, Sony Microvault, etc. keyed in some manner so you can't insert it backwards?


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, but the printed traces are all on one side. Plugging it in backwards would only result in plastic touching the USB port leads.


----------



## MarkLam (Dec 1, 2006)

The Sony Micro-vault and Kingmax's are the smallest USB drive so far I have handled, though, 1. they don't have indication light to tell whether they are inputting/outputting data, and 2. they both use single side contacting pins with no extra protection from daily scratch or bend breakage. I will prefer something with a conventional USB plug, see the Eagletec’s one, a little wider and <1mm thicker than the Kingmax’s one, same length, much bigger than Micro-vault though, but with tail indication light & lanyard hole, double wall standard USB plug (though make with plasic), and much faster speed.

See link; http://web.aanet.com.au/shop-xpress/products/et_usb_1gb_150x_a.jpg

After using it for a while, I found out that it heated up a little bit after use, but so far the heat didn’t affect the performance yet. I bought the 2GB model in HK, cost around <50USD, and came with a nice plastic case.


----------



## leduk (Dec 1, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> I thought I trumped you all with my offering.. I don't see any smaller usb devices anywhere.



If thats a SD card then the dimensions are roughly (all mm) 2x24x32 = 1536mm^2.

The Kingmax is roughly 2.2x12x34=898mm^2.

The SD card is approx 70% bigger than the Kingmax.

Cheers.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 1, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> I thought I trumped you all with my offering.. I don't see any smaller usb devices anywhere.


 You certainly didn't trump me!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 1, 2006)

bfg9000 said:


> You certainly didn't trump me!


Sorry, I didn't see that you had already linked to the same one I was thinking of.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 1, 2006)

No problem; it's a great idea and great minds think alike



. I mean what does it matter if it's a little larger than the "smallest," if you were going to carry an SD card around in something anyway like any nerd should? Last I checked, an SD card that can do double-duty is smaller than carrying both a flash drive (no matter how small) plus an SD card.


----------



## Weylan (Dec 1, 2006)

So who has experience with the U3 USB small drives? I am thinking of trying to use some of the U3 drives as a removable password keeper. To help maintain passwords and have physical security and help avoid keyloggers with some of the tools available.

So of all those being used, who is using ones that they know of that are U3 compatible?


----------



## BillCurnow (Dec 1, 2006)

The drive I mentioned above is a U3 drive, however I removed that functionality when I received it, sorry.


----------



## geepondy (Dec 1, 2006)

Are these Eagletec drives available anywhere in the USA? It looks like a good combination of something in which I have not seen in USB drives, both small size and fast. Seems like in most cases you have one or the other.



MarkLam said:


> The Sony Micro-vault and Kingmax's are the smallest USB drive so far I have handled, though, 1. they don't have indication light to tell whether they are inputting/outputting data, and 2. they both use single side contacting pins with no extra protection from daily scratch or bend breakage. I will prefer something with a conventional USB plug, see the Eagletec’s one, a little wider and <1mm thicker than the Kingmax’s one, same length, much bigger than Micro-vault though, but with tail indication light & lanyard hole, double wall standard USB plug (though make with plasic), and much faster speed.
> 
> See link; http://web.aanet.com.au/shop-xpress/products/et_usb_1gb_150x_a.jpg
> 
> After using it for a while, I found out that it heated up a little bit after use, but so far the heat didn’t affect the performance yet. I bought the 2GB model in HK, cost around <50USD, and came with a nice plastic case.


----------

